

Authoritative DNS Performance Reports - adamwintle
http://www.turbobytes.com/reports/dns-performance/

======
proteusguy
This is a pretty amazing resource if you are a webservices speed freak and
need to find the lowest latency possible for users in a particular geographic
location. I haven't seen so many services rated in a single place before and
never seen one that actually updates the ratings so frequently.

